# how to delete a vehicle



## mikesuberx

I added a vehicle on my uber. How do I delete that vehicle now? I have no use for it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## UberLuxbod

There is an option to delete a vehicle on the Dashboard.


----------



## homejamesdc

There isn't anymore.


----------



## Basmati

You need to email your local support team. Best to do it ASAP also because if any necessary documents for that vehicle expire then your account will be suspended.


----------



## homejamesdc

Yep, I did that. Thanks for the response. I'll check in a day to see if they've deleted it.


----------



## Luna

I can't locate an email from team Uber so they can delete a vehicle for me.......HelP!


----------



## LoneXer

Get gap insurance and leave keys in it downtown, does wonders on hi miles cars


----------



## paigek

I just signed up as an Uber driver. My registration and license were approved, however on my profile my car is listed as the wrong model. (I drive a 4 door car and it's listed as a pickup). How do I edit this? Or how do I delete it and start over? I also can not seem to find any specific support email address (local or national) to contact Uber directly on this topic.


----------



## LoneXer

paigek said:


> I just signed up as an Uber driver. My registration and license were approved, however on my profile my car is listed as the wrong model. (I drive a 4 door car and it's listed as a pickup). How do I edit this? Or how do I delete it and start over? I also can not seem to find any specific support email address (local or national) to contact Uber directly on this topic.


[email protected]

Sign in through website where your docs are and look for highlighted items


----------



## KC15

Basmati said:


> You need to email your local support team. Best to do it ASAP also because if any necessary documents for that vehicle expire then your account will be suspended.


I had this same issue. No local team to be found - all support members are in India, and do not address the problem, they dont even read the request, just give me the link to help navigate the app. Hmm.


----------



## bobalui5

mikesuberx said:


> I added a vehicle on my uber. How do I delete that vehicle now? I have no use for it. Thank you for your help.


To delete a vehicle go to the dashboard then go to help and scroll down to remove vehicle.


----------



## T A Niles

Every time I try to go to help I get an error message telling me that the page isn't working and the explanation is that I was redirected too many times. It's pretty bogus because I just cleared my cookie data in my browser. 









I haven't done a single ride yet and I'm already frustrated with this. I cleared my cookies, went back to the dashboard, hit the help button and got a help page telling me to login to get help. When I try to login, I put in the very same info that allowed me to login originally, and it just kept repeating the login screen regardless of whether I tried to login using my phone number or my email address. Bottom line is I think both Uber and Lyft try to make it extremely difficult to get help and I'm not sure why people put up with that. I guess if you need the money bad enough....


----------



## T A Niles

So here's the sequence: I begin with my email address







I click on next and check the box to ensure that I am not a robot:







Then I enter my password (the same one that I logged in with originally):







and click next. I am returned to the sign in dialogue again. I try using my phone number next:







go through the same procedure to prove I'm not a robot and enter my password:







and guess where I end up? Yup, right back to the login dialogue.


----------



## FrankLStanton

Given that this is a public forum, I would strongly suggest removing your personal info from this post. Sorry, I can't help you otherwise. Best...


----------



## T A Niles

FrankLStanton said:


> Given that this is a public forum, I would strongly suggest removing your personal info from this post. Sorry, I can't help you otherwise. Best...


Thanks Frank. Is there something other than my email address and phone number showing?


----------



## dgates01

.


----------



## Alantc

For me I just added the new car and drove. it just showed up as the primary car. Because if you have two cars showing up you can probably tap between the two,for which one you're going to drive. And the car that you're not driving anymore it'll just expire when inspection and registration runs out. My old car is still on the app after 3 years but everything says expired and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

